# Eevee Strikes a Pose/ Shippo Looking Cute



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Wow, more people need to post brags or I'll be the only one! lmao...

Weeeee well I had the sudden urge to be shutter-happy so here are some random pics. >^_^<









Eevee standing in our yard looking good









Standing in my mom's yard looking equally good lmao...









Shippo's getting bigger, you can tell in this pic.









The head tilt. <3

The End.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

I've been meaning to post pictures of my dogs but I always get on the comp at work instead of at home. You can tell I work hard, huh?  Those are beautiful pictures though!


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Awwh it's Eevee and the toy theif! *pokes*


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Yes lmao... toy stealer... >X.x;<

It's Shippo's turn to strike a pose!


----------

